# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Koju knjigu o trudnoći preporučujete?

## *sanja*

Literature ima ko u priči, a ja sam na početku prve trudnoće  :? Help!

----------


## MIJA 32

Nemoj trošiti novce na knjige,imaš jako puno odličnih tekstova na rodinom portalu  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Prvo prođi portal.

----------


## Foška

meni je od velike koristi bio i rodin portal i stranice poliklinike Harni, posebno dio "Trudnoća iz tjedna u tjedan"

----------


## Riana

> meni je od velike koristi bio i rodin portal i stranice poliklinike Harni, posebno dio "Trudnoća iz tjedna u tjedan"


također.
jer sva literatura je manje više strana i nekako mi nije baš legla s našim prilikama, a ni su  ni nešto novijeg datuma, bar one na koje sam ja naišla. a na potralima je ažurirano, sažeto, jasno, forumi također...

----------


## mimazg

Meni je super bila knjiga "Što očekivati u trudnoći". Najviše zato što je napisama na principu pitanja - odgovori. Jedino što je to američka knjiga pa čovjek bude ljut i žalostan, jer vidi koliko smo udaljeni od njihovih i vođenja trudnoća i poroda....

----------


## marilu

> Meni je super bila knjiga "Što očekivati u trudnoći". Najviše zato što je napisama na principu pitanja - odgovori. Jedino što je to američka knjiga pa čovjek bude ljut i žalostan, jer vidi koliko smo udaljeni od njihovih i vođenja trudnoća i poroda....


Nisam radjala kod nas doma u Hrv, ali i u Americi ima uzasnih poroda. MOja su srecom sva dobro zavrsila, iako sad vidim i iz njih neke nedostatke i nesto sto bih zeljela promijeniti. 
Kod nas mislim najbolje roditi negdje u manjem mjestu sa kvalitetnim doktorom ili babicom.  Mislim da je najbolje citati sa ovih i sl. stranica. I naravno slusati samu sebe.

----------


## Elly

Larousseva enciklopedija o trudnoci, porodu i odgoju djece.   :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> Larousseva enciklopedija o trudnoci, porodu i odgoju djece.



ovu imam i ja, zgodna, ali nista narocito i sad se ne mogu tocno sjetiti, ali znam da su mi neki savjeti bili bezvezni i neprimjenjivi.

----------


## bauba

> Nemoj trošiti novce na knjige,imaš jako puno odličnih tekstova na rodinom portalu


Tako je. Čitala sam 2 i pol knjige o trudnoći i čak sam više informacija pronašla na netu (Roda) nego u knjigama.

----------


## Adrijana

Zita West: Prirodna trudnoća u biblioteci Makronove
The pregnancy book od Searsa

----------

